# Seriously though, what's our problem in the clutch?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Any opinions?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our leader is not a clutch player?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So, what's wrong with handing the reins to Terry, or even Stack, instead of running around with our heads cut off?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Mavs are fine in the clutch. Dirk, Terry, and Stackhouse all are capable of hitting insane shots. All they need to work on is eliminating turnovers in the final minutes. It's all about execution. No one wins all the close games because a lot of them depend on luck.

The Spurs are proof that you don't need a clutch player to win titles.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's less about hitting the final shot then it is execution down the stretch...we seem to be too rushed at times. It'd seem like a team as experienced as us would be better in that aspect.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Worst fans ever. t1no just has a problem with other people's happiness, but Dre, what happened to you?

Our problem in the clutch? WE DON'T F-ING HAVE ONE. That's what the difference between this year's team and last year's is. Our ability to finish. Our ability to get the stops when we need them and our ability to execute over a 48 minute span. Last night, we got the stops in the last minute, but couldn't convert offensively; I can't remember a 2-minute stretch where we executed to near-perfection, and we usually have around 15 minutes of that a game (second probably to just Phoenix). We've got easily two of the top ten or fifteen most clutch players in the NBA in JET and Dirk. They know what they're doing.

Our ability to overcome adverse situations when we need to the most has defined this team. See Josh Howard's game-winning block on March 30. See the Mavs squeaking by the Bucks despite allowing them to shoot over 50% and being without Dirk for most of the game.

Last night is the only game all season that I can say we didn't execute down the stretch. One might want to bring up the first Phoenix loss, but frankly if Josh Howard doesn't commit that foul on Nash we're still in good shape to win 70; nothing to do with execution.

It's the regular season. Not the playoffs. There's a difference. It was ridiculously clear that winning was not on Avery's mind last night. We've almost clinched HCA throughout the playoffs and we've already clinched the Southwest. Avery was clearly working with some experimental lineups last night on purpose. He's not stupid. He certainly had a reason for sitting Dirk during the 4th quarter when it was clear our team could not execute without him on the floor. He certainly had a reason to put Diop in the game even though Damp had IMO his game of the year. Which reminds me; look at the bright spots from the game. Devin Harris's increased maturity...on a night his team struggled to get the ball in the bucket, he managed to go 5-5 and pour in 10 much-needed points. Dampier's effort on the offensive baords. Dirk and Buck's combined effort and ability to give Melo fits. Devin's insane knack for drawing charges and frustrating the hell out of Allen Iverson. And don't forget how we almost managed to win this one despite not having our 2nd offensive option with us on the floor for most of the game.

I agree we're playing our worst basketball of the year right now (which I'm not bothered by; everyone's ready for the playoffs to start, I have full faith that the intensity will be back once they do). But problems in the clutch? Don't even.

EDIT: Ignore that Suns icon up there. I missed "Post." Badly.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am the worst fan ever because i am stating my opinion? You are right, the regular season doesn't count so unless Dirk goes in a clutch mode in the playoffs, i will never call him clutch. Id rather be a "worst fan ever" than a homer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Stack...chill out. I'm just making a thread, it's a mod's job.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

though i agree with part of his post, we have the best record in the NBA so we are doing something right. I am sure all NBA teams have had their troubles in the clutch.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The knee-jerking on this board pisses me off to no end. A loss to the Denver Nuggets on what was clearly not a normal night does not mean we have problems in the clutch. And all I meant, t1no, is that as fans, have some freakin' faith. Avery knows what he's doing, as do Dirk, JET, and Josh. We're the most perfect team to play basketball in a very, very long time.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dude, chill out. I hardly ever make threads like this, and then when I do you blow a gasket about it. I'm just raising a valid question after some of the recent games we've had. Now you can answer it constructively or ignore it and not accuse me of being some knee jerker. '

You have to realise that we watch the games and reply to what occurs, so we're not just going to have the 4th quarter we had last night and let it pass, especially on a bored as talk deprived as this one.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> The knee-jerking on this board pisses me off to no end. A loss to the Denver Nuggets on what was clearly not a normal night does not mean we have problems in the clutch. And all I meant, t1no, is that as fans, have some freakin' faith. Avery knows what he's doing, as do Dirk, JET, and Josh. We're the most perfect team to play basketball in a very, very long time.


dude enough, all i said was "our leader is not clutch?" then you are throwing all of this crap at me? faith? :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Dude, chill out.


Thank you.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no wonder its not so active around here anymore, turning into a Miami Heat subforum with all the Mavs hate.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep, I'm hating. You caught me.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

theres sarcasm and then theres admitting the fact that some of yall hate on the mavs more then other posters. hell, if they dont win it all this season they might as well close down this forum cause its gonna get ugly.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Let's stick to the topic please?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Find one post of mine where I've "hated". You people act like a team forum is a giant circlejerk where we just yap about how great we are.

Say something negative and all hell breaks lose.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Stack, how can you accuse Dre of hating? He's a real fan, a real fan won't be a biased ***** and all say stuff like "OMG WERE SOO GOOD, NOTHING BAD WE DO EVERYTHING!!!! OMFGZERRSS!!!"

He's real, he knows when our leader isn't playing well and our team is ****ing up. That's not kneejerking.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> "OMG WERE SOO GOOD, NOTHING BAD WE DO EVERYTHING!!!! OMFGZERRSS!!!"


Thank you.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Alright, keep this thread going constructively please.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's not active around here because the older crowd actually has to work during work hours nowadays...

Sheesh..... can you believe companies actually expect to get production out of us?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!

It would be nice to take couple months off for NBA Playoffs.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's not active around here because the older crowd actually has to work during work hours nowadays...


Burnt out like an arson got to me...:none:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's not active around here because the older crowd actually has to work during work hours nowadays...


:lol: I am not old.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I feel like I'm on my deathbed every day.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I feel like I'm on my deathbed every day.


Maybe you need some fluids...:buddies:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> Maybe you need some fluids...:buddies:


Maybe it's becasue of too many fluids....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Maybe it's becasue of too many fluids....


Maybe you are taking the weak kinds. Stronger fluids are recommended for your ailment.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Alright, keep this thread going constructively please.


I'm gonna punch you in the face!


Back on topic- We go braindead when handling the ball in the last minutes of a game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> We go braindead when handling the ball in the last minutes of a game.


Is that remark aimed at Dirkmeister?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My theory:

Avery has them wondering if it's time to pull back on the throttle, and it has them hesitating in the crunch. Once the playoff flag is dropped, we impale those suckers to the wall.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> My theory:
> 
> Avery has them wondering if it's time to pull back on the throttle, and it has them hesitating in the crunch. Once the playoff flag is dropped, we *impale *those suckers to the wall.


Love that word.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Love that word.


Rep me - I'm a whore. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to xray again.


Can't rep even when I am in a giving mood! lol...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Even though that's totally sig material right there!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Anything to start discussion...:cheers:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

There is no problem.

Jason Terry was hitting clutch jumpers last year like a mofo!
The Mavs have the best record and win close games.

Whats the problem?

My options for Dallas

Give the ball to JT for clutch shots and tell him to make good decisions. If hes not open Stack or Dirk.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Find one post of mine where I've "hated". You people act like a team forum is a giant circlejerk where we just yap about how great we are.
> 
> Say something negative and all hell breaks lose.


thats not even it at all. Its when someone has a differing opinion than said negative comment, the poster is then labeled a "fanboy" Hell, last season I was pushing for stack to get traded, so I dunno where you get "You people act like a team forum is a giant circlejerk where we just yap about how great we are." from. I think just about everyone has somethin they hate about the mavs here. Yall should just accept that some of us hate less about the team than some of yall.

But, back on topic. Dunno why we brek down in the 4th. Its like clockwork though. I think the mentality is that we can turn it up and down when we want, or practice doing this during the season to keep the energy level high in the playoffs. Who knows.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> Dunno why we brek down in the 4th. Its like clockwork though. I think the mentality is that we can turn it up and down when we want, or practice doing this during the season to keep the energy level high in the playoffs. Who knows.


I think we're overreacting as fans - consider:

When this season started, I was very concerned about the team being bored with the regular season while they awaited another chance to avenge the Finals. So a 55 win season wouldn’t have surprised me, along with a fiery determination going into the playoffs.

Instead, we’re nit picking a ~68 win team with home court advantage, who still knows it has room for improvement. I’ll take this scenario over the other.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Instead, we’re nit picking a ~68 win team with home court advantage, who still knows it has room for improvement. I’ll take this scenario over the other.


~68 is not 70.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ~68 is not 70.


~68 = around 68.



> Dallas (65-13) has nothing left to play for after clinching the best record in the NBA. *The Mavericks can match the second-best record in league history if they win their final four games, but coach Avery Johnson made it clear Wednesday that he's not interested in that.*


So like I said, ~68, maybe less - who knows. :whoknows: :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> ~68 = around 68.
> 
> So like I said, ~68, maybe less - who knows. :whoknows: :biggrin:


LOL... still, not 70. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... still, not 70. :biggrin:


I know - we can't win 70...that's what I was saying. :angel: 

Cyber communication = :banghead:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... i knew what you meant.

Just giving you a hard time and padding my post count while I was at it. :biggrin:


----------

